# Question about blending other wine with SP



## olusteebus (Nov 5, 2012)

I am considering making some blackberry Skeeter Pee. I have made some and blended 5 gallons of it with one bottle of sweet, homemade (by a friend) blackberry wine. It is really good, semi sweet or semi dry.

What is your opinion of mixine straight SP with a bottle or two of Arbor Mist Blackberry Merlot wine. I also have some strawberry wine that I need to backsweeten and add a Fpac so I was considering Arbor Mist Strawberry white Zin. 

From what I understand those wines are pretty fruity and semi sweet. 

Other than making it taste a little like Arbor Mist wine, how do you think it would be for blending/backsweetening.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 12, 2013)

I was searching for some alternatives to SP recipes. I was thinking of just using blackberry jam in a batch.

Anyhow, I ran across this old thread and thought I would publish the results. It was wonderful. I only used 96 ounces if realemon.


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2013)

Before I blended the whole batch, think I would try a few test sizes first. Maybe do a half gal. or a gal. If it comes out like you want it, then do the whole thing. Looks like you didn't get any replies the first time you posted with this, decided I best make sure you get at least one this time. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## RevA (May 14, 2016)

I have to ask did you blend the two and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## Floandgary (May 14, 2016)

Blending is always an iffy proposition with YOUR taste buds being the judge. A whole lot of variables to consider. However, you'd think that if blending using "like" flavors, you could expect the resulting flavor to be pretty close to original,,,, ie. Blackberry. Color/sweetness/mouthfeel would be the major changes. I too always experiment with as small a batch as I can.


----------

